# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [o] Smiley d'Or 2011 : les papotages

## pcaboche

Le concours des Smileys d'Or 2011 est officiellement ouvert.

Ceci est le fil pour discuter et poser vos questions.

Et pour participer, c'est

>>> ICI <<<

Bonne chance  tous !

 ::yaisse2::

----------


## Auteur

> Heu ...je crois que je n'ai pas le choix la, donc, j'enfourche mes lunettes de soleil de suite ...


Enfourcher : Monter  califourchon ; Assis avec une jambe de chaque ct. (tre assis  califourchon sur quelque chose)

J'ai beau rflchir, je n'arrive pas  savoir comment Sunchaser a pu enfourcher ses lunettes  ::koi::   ::aie:: 





> En gros, on a dcid de suivre le schma caricatural du jury faon "X factor" (ou autres conneries du genre qui polluent les postes de tl). On a donc :
> - une femme
> - un type qui porte toujours des lunettes de soleil, mme en intrieur, parce qu'il croit que c'est "cool"
> - un mec blas qui vanne tout le monde et n'a jamais port autre chose de sa vie qu'un T-shirt gris


donc a sera une notation binaire : un croix rouge ou une croix verte  ::mouarf:: 
3 croix vertes on est slectionn pour la finale  ::yaisse2::

----------


## pcaboche

> donc a sera une notation binaire : un croix rouge ou une croix verte 
> 3 croix vertes on est slectionn pour la finale


Mince alors... y'a vraiment des gens qui regardent cette connerie ?  :8O:

----------


## Auteur

> Mince alors... y'a vraiment des gens qui regardent cette connerie ?


moi personnellement non....

----------


## Sunchaser

> Enfourcher : Monter  califourchon ; Assis avec une jambe de chaque ct. (tre assis  califourchon sur quelque chose)
> 
> J'ai beau rflchir, je n'arrive pas  savoir comment Sunchaser a pu enfourcher ses lunettes


Ah oui, mince, je voulais dire, je chausse mes lunettes. A moins que cela ne soit "j'enfourne mes lunettes" ? ... je ne sais plus  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Ah oui, mince, je voulais dire, je chausse mes lunettes. A moins que cela ne soit "j'enfourne mes lunettes" ? ... je ne sais plus


Enfourner :
- Mettre dans le four
- Avaler par grande quantit

c'est pas encore a  ::aie::

----------


## Alvaten

C'est moi ou chaque anne ca deviens plus tordu ? J'ai  chaque fois des ide mais la, c'est rude  ::triste::

----------


## Loceka

Bof, y'en a qui ne sont pas tordues : 


> |}=<>~

----------


## pcaboche

> C'est moi ou chaque anne ca deviens plus tordu ? J'ai  chaque fois des ide mais la, c'est rude


Si a peut te rassurer, on avait pire en stock...  ::aie:: 

Blague  part, j'ai "devin" les smileys de Sunchaser et il a "devin" les miens, donc il n'y a rien d'insurmontable.

Et on a essay de mettre de la varit (et 3 smileys bonus).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est moi ou chaque anne ca deviens plus tordu ? J'ai  chaque fois des ide mais la, c'est rude


A mon avis, ils ont fait une soire trop arrose, se sont endormis sur leurs claviers, et quand ils se sont rveills, y avait ces symboles  l'cran...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

Bon au final c'est vrai que c'tait pas trop insurmontable  ::aie:: 

Par contre y a bcp de truc vident au premier abord et du coups c'est pas simple de trouver autre chose d'original.

----------


## Invit

> Blague  part, j'ai "devin" les smileys de Sunchaser et il a "devin" les miens, donc il n'y a rien d'insurmontable.


Tu veux dire que vous avez un "vrai" sens derrire ces smileys ?  ::aie::

----------


## MigouW

> Blague  part, j'ai "devin" les smileys de Sunchaser


Parce qu'il y a des gens qui arrive  dcrypter l'esprit de Sunchaser ?!

----------


## Sunchaser

> Tu veux dire que vous avez un "vrai" sens derrire ces smileys ?


Heu ... oui, enfin, je crois, ... fallait pas ? 





> Parce qu'il y a des gens qui arrive  dcrypter l'esprit de Sunchaser ?!


Tu sais, j'ai vu une psy. Une fois. C'tait il y a trs longtemps. Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle est devenue, j'espre qu'elle a survcu, qu'elle va bien et tout et tout ... nan, parce que je suis peut tre timbr, mais pas mchant.

----------


## Barsy

Bon, j'ai post mes rponses en esprant qu'elle plaisent  tous certains au moins l'un d'entre vous. Il y a des smiley assez coriaces alors que pour d'autres, l'inspiration vient aisment...

----------


## Invit

> Heu ... oui, enfin, je crois, ... fallait pas ? 
> Tu sais, j'ai vu une psy. Une fois. C'tait il y a trs longtemps. Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle est devenue, j'espre qu'elle a survcu, qu'elle va bien et tout et tout ... nan, parce que je suis peut tre timbr, mais pas mchant.


Nan rien, comme a...  :8O: 
Euh, t'as bien pris ton lithium ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bon, j'ai post mes rponses en esprant qu'elle plaisent  tous certains au moins l'un d'entre vous. Il y a des smiley assez coriaces alors que pour d'autres, l'inspiration vient aisment...


Ouais merci, c'est super. Il y a dj 3 ou 4 participations et je suis bien content, a me plait bien, perso.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Euh, t'as bien pris ton lithium ?


Mme pas. Personne n'a rien fait pour moi. Mais j'avoue que je crois que personne ne peut rien. Je me demande souvent si je ne devrais pas consulter, mais je n'ai pas confiance (je crois qu'ils sont moins "normaux" que moi); je crois que je vais rester moi, et j'attendrais sagement d'tre rappel par mon crateur pour savoir la vrit.
En attendant, je profite de la vie autant que possible. a a de bons ct tout de mme.

----------


## pcaboche

> Tu veux dire que vous avez un "vrai" sens derrire ces smileys ?


Bien sur. C'est un message envoy par les extra-terrestres pour nous dire quoi faire pour viter la fin du monde en 2012. Actuellement les plus grands super-ordinateurs du monde tournent  plein rgime pour essayer de le dcrypter, mais je me suis dit qu'en postant dans la taverne un esprit brillant arriverait  trouver la clef de l'nigme.

Mais sinon, oui, certains ont vraiment un sens cach...

----------


## pcaboche

> Il y a des smiley assez coriaces alors que pour d'autres, l'inspiration vient aisment...


C'est un peu le principe : trouver le bon quilibre entre des smileys "faciles" pour pas dcourager les gens, et des smileys un peu coriaces pour qu'on ait des rponses un peu originales (ou au moins diffrentes).

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Moi je suis surtout impression par la vitesse de rponses des premiers  :8O: 

Tres joli le dernier smiley bonus en tout cas. La fuse  donc faut le saut dommage elle tait jolie  ::):

----------


## gmotw

Oui, en postant rapidement, tu es sre qu'on ne te pique pas ton ide sur les smileys... 
En tout cas, belles participations pour l'instant.  ::ccool::

----------


## pcaboche

> Tres joli le dernier smiley bonus en tout cas.


Merci. Et personne n'a encore trouv ce que c'est cens reprsenter...  :;): 

(en effet, celui-l n'est pas entirement le fruit du hasard...  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Auteur

> (en effet, celui-l n'est pas entirement le fruit du hasard... )


oui tu as donn la rponse dans le 1er message de la discussion  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Alvaten

> Oui, en postant rapidement, tu es sre qu'on ne te pique pas ton ide sur les smileys...


+1 Perso j'ai prfr poster tt quitte a aller trop vite sur un ou deux. Deux ans de suite certaine de mes ide tait "dja prise"

Je suis curieux de voire les explications des jurs sur certains, vivement le rendu  ::aie::

----------


## Robin56

Ouf, j'ai rpondu, je peux dsormais reprendre une vie normale !

Bizarrement, je suis bien plus efficace pour faire ce genre de taf que celui que j'ai  faire en ce moment.

----------


## pcaboche

> oui tu as donn la rponse dans le 1er message de la discussion


Je ne vois pas  quoi tu fais allusion.


Sinon, faites attention si vous faites des rponses qui racontent une histoire, vu qu'on risque de noter les smileys sparment (comme ce qui se faisait les annes prcdentes). Enfin bon, on verra comment on va faire, mais c'est juste pour prvenir...

----------


## Auteur

> Je ne vois pas  quoi tu fais allusion.


 ceci 


> Pourquoi 12 smileys ? Parce qu'on est bientt en 2012 et que le 2012-12-21 le monde est cens disparatre...


j'ai tout faux ?  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

Un annonce au passage, il y en a pas un qui lit ces sujets et qui n'a pas particip et qui voudrait bien faire un truc mauvais ?
Nan, j'explique, vou'z'nervez pas, c'est juste qu'a chaque fois que je lis une nouvelle participation, je trouve a bien voire trs bien a 80 / 90 %.
Avis perso, certes, mais ... comment je vais faire pour noteeeezzzzzz ...  ::cry::   ... bouah, j'ai peur, je sais pas comment je vais m'en sortir...
Je veux pas tre un Jacques Martin qui mets 10 a tout le monde a la fin, c'est pas srieux !

----------


## Alvaten

[quoteJe veux pas tre un Jacques Martin qui mets 10 a tout le monde a la fin, c'est pas srieux ! [/quote]

J'ai cru qu t'tait le type  lunette ?  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon c'est po grave, y a deux autres jurs pour nous mettre de mauvaises notes  ::aie::

----------


## Robin56

> Un annonce au passage, il y en a pas un qui lit ces sujets et qui n'a pas particip et qui voudrait bien faire un truc mauvais ?
> Nan, j'explique, vou'z'nervez pas, c'est juste qu'a chaque fois que je lis une nouvelle participation, je trouve a bien voire trs bien a 80 / 90 %.


Bah c'est simple tu notes en fonction du degr de corruption de chaque participant.

[Mode faux-cul : ON]
Tiens, sans vouloir te corrompre (bien videmment), je t'offre ce smiley :



> (> )><(^^<)  (>^^<)


Et sans vouloir te corrompre de nouveau (bien videmment de nouveau), je trouve que tu enfourches superbement tes lunettes de soleil.
[Mode faux-cul : OFF]

----------


## minnesota

> Avis perso, certes, mais ... comment je vais faire pour noteeeezzzzzz ...   ... bouah, j'ai peur, je sais pas comment je vais m'en sortir...
> Je veux pas tre un Jacques Martin qui mets 10 a tout le monde a la fin, c'est pas srieux !


on savait que tu comptais pour du beurre de toute faon   ::mouarf:: 

ze rigole....  ::P:

----------


## gmotw

Je suis d'accord, c'est nervant. Rien qu' imaginer comment je vais devoir juger les gens, j'ai envie de... de... de retourner cette table!
(╯□）╯︵ ┻━┻

----------


## pcaboche

> j'ai tout faux ?


sur ce point, oui.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Et voila, toute ma pause de midi y est passe !

----------


## Robin56

> Et voila, toute ma pause de midi y est passe !


Elle est passe pour casser le code j'en suis sur ! Comme quoi le noob t'a bien emmerd pendant 1H  ::P:

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

J'avoue avoir pass un temps certain sur le code  ::mouarf::

----------


## beuzy

Voil c'est post jespre faire mieux que l'anne dernire !
et dans la prcipitation j'ai fait des fautes  ::cry::  mais bon on doit pas diter

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour a tous !
Bon, au cas ou, je rappelle qu'il ne reste plus qu'une journe pour participer, ne soyez pas timides, lancez vous !
Bon, et puis, je rappelle aussi que - si vous tes Inca - il ne vous reste plus que un an et un jour a vivre, donc cela serait une de vos toutes dernires participations, cela serait dommage de rater a, non ?

----------


## pcaboche

Vu que Developpez est un site international, le concours se termine ds l'instant que l'on aura pass le 21 Dcembre minuit partout dans le monde.

En gros, a fait le 21 Dcembre minuit aux environs d'Hawaii, aux alentours du 22 Dcembre minuit dans l'archipel de Kiribati (hey, salut Caro, la reine des modos !  ::coucou:: ), le 22 Dcembre 13h  Paris ou le 22 Dcembre 20h pour d'ventuels membres du jury se trouvant  Singapour... ( ::whistle:: )

Voil pour les clarifications...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gmotw

On dirait bien que pcaboche se prpare dj  sa tourne de Nol. Pas facile que de travailler en intrim en tant que renne du pre Nol...

----------


## Jon Shannow

[MODE MECHANT]
Et vache du Pre Fouettard ?  ::twisted:: 
[/MODE MECHANT]
 ::zoubi::

----------


## pcaboche

> On dirait bien que pcaboche se prpare dj  sa tourne de Nol. Pas facile que de travailler en intrim en tant que renne du pre Nol...


Pour Nol je vais tre assez occup, et je ne sais pas si j'aurai une bonne connection internet, mais les rsultats seront communiqus rapidement (par contre on va mnager un peu le suspense...  :;): )

----------


## Robin56

C'est aussi drle de regarder les propositions des participants que les commentaires du jury dis donc  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

Dj les premiers rsultats !! bravo !!  ::ccool:: 

Par contre, il y a une petite erreur dans le calcul, la rponse "Il sagit du plan illustr des divers arrts de la ligne de mtro 1" du troisime smiley n'est pas la mienne et les points de cette rponse m'ont t attribus  tort. Je devrais avoir 35 points et non pas 45 (et il y a un autre participant qui devrait en avoir 10 de plus).

Cela dit, je n'ai rien contre le fait qu'on me les laisse hein ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pcaboche

> Par contre, il y a une petite erreur dans le calcul, la rponse "Il  sagit du plan illustr des divers arrts de la ligne de mtro 1" du  troisime smiley n'est pas la mienne et les points de cette rponse  m'ont t attribus  tort. Je devrais avoir 35 points et non pas 45 (et  il y a un autre participant qui devrait en avoir 10 de plus).
> 
> Cela dit, je n'ai rien contre le fait qu'on me les laisse hein ?


Tu as raison, j'ai confondu "Barsy" et "beusy" (quelle ide d'avoir des pseudos qui se ressemblent !  ::aie:: )

Mais bon, ce sont les smileys bonus. On verra si cela a une influence sur le classement final...  :;): 




> C'est aussi drle de regarder les propositions des participants que les commentaires du jury dis donc


Merci !  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est un peu fait exprs en fait... (sur certains on s'est un peu lchs...)

----------


## Robin56

> Mais bon, ce sont les smileys bonus. On verra si cela a une influence sur le classement final...


Moi j'ai pas envie que vous soyez surmen avant Nol, vous pouvez arrter le classement comme ceci si vous voulez  ::twisted::

----------


## beuzy

C'est beuzy ^^ youpi des points en plus \o/

----------


## Alvaten

Cool, j'avais peur que ma rfrence au Tinois ne soit pas comprise  sa juste valeure  ::mrgreen:: 

Je vois que Sunchaser partage mon humour pouri de geek (sur le dernier)  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

Mince j'ai oubli de poster ma contribution de cette anne  ::aie:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## pcaboche

Bon, j'ai pass Nol dans un endroit o la connection internet tait un peu pourri, donc dsol pour le retard...




> Moi j'ai pas envie que vous soyez surmen avant Nol, vous pouvez arrter le classement comme ceci si vous voulez


De par la nature de ta participation, tu vas avoir ta note finale avant tout le monde.  ::D:  Par contre, vu qu'on note les smileys individuellement, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit vraiment  ton avantage...  ::?:

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

C'est assez cruel comme faon de prsenter les rsultats comme cela au fur et  mesure, le suspens est intenable  ::mouarf:: 

En tout cas la a fait un peu comme le calendrier de l'avant, tous les soir en rentrant je dcouvre une nouvelle partie des rsultats  ::ccool::

----------


## pcaboche

> C'est assez cruel comme faon de prsenter les rsultats comme cela au fur et  mesure, le suspens est intenable


Ben dsol si y'en a qui bossent durant la journe, hein !  ::aie:: 




> En tout cas la a fait un peu comme le calendrier de l'avant, tous les soir en rentrant je dcouvre une nouvelle partie des rsultats


Ce soir, ton petit chocolat risque d'avoir un petit got amer...  ::?:

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Ce soir, ton petit chocolat risque d'avoir un petit got amer...



Rohhh, j'tais super fier de mes thailandais ! Je suis vachement deu la  ::calim2::  

En plus j'ai mme pas attendu d'tre rentr du boulot. Du coup je m'en vais pour la peine.  ::mouarf:: 


Drizzt, impatient de voir la suite.

----------


## pcaboche

> Rohhh, j'tais super fier de mes thailandais !


Ben y'a vraiment pas de quoi tre fier !  :-1:   ::roll:: 

Non mais franchement ! Il y a un des membres du jury qui s'est exil  Singapour pour se rapprocher de la Thalande et toi tu sors un truc pareil... mais t'es fada ou quoi ?  ::fou::

----------


## Robin56

> mais t'es fada ou quoi ?


a ne sonne pas trs thalandais.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Non mais franchement ! Il y a un des membres du jury qui s'est exil  Singapour pour se rapprocher de la Thalande et toi tu sors un truc pareil... mais t'es fada ou quoi ?


Faut pas trop lui en vouloir n'empche, il devait croire que tu aimais bien les trucs bizarres rien qu'a voir que tu m'avais accept en tant que jury.
Allez ! On se remets une petite tourne de fouet ?  ::sm:: 
 ::aie::

----------


## minnesota

> Il y a un des membres du jury qui s'est exil  Singapour pour se rapprocher de la Thalande et toi tu sors un truc pareil... mais t'es fada ou quoi ?


Ou qui se sont exils  Singapour parce qu'ils ne savent pas lire une carte  ::mouarf:: 

PS : J'ai compar avec les ditions prcdentes et je peux vous dire que vous formez une sacrez bonne paire ! Ah bon vous tes trois  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

J'aime beaucoup le trio intrpide pour la notation et les rponses  :;): 

Question : vous avez dj tout not ? Ou tout ce qu'on dit peut influencer les futures notes ?  ::aie::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Non mais franchement ! Il y a un des membres du jury qui s'est exil  Singapour pour se rapprocher de la Thalande et toi tu sors un truc pareil... mais t'es fada ou quoi ?



Mon dieu ! Un membre du jury en Asie ! Ca confirme mon explication du message cod sur l'import du riz frelat !!!!

Ils essayent de me faire taire en protgeant leurs contacts locaux ! Vous pouvez continuer  me moinsser mais vous n'aurez pas .... ma libert de penser (tin din din din tin)

----------


## Robin56

> Question : vous avez dj tout not ? Ou tout ce qu'on dit peut influencer les futures notes ?


Tente d'insulter ou de soudoyer pour voir  ::P:  (non, non, toi d'abord)

----------


## pcaboche

> Question : vous avez dj tout not ? Ou tout ce qu'on dit peut influencer les futures notes ?


a n'a plus aucune importance, vu que les grands gagnants de ce concours sont bien videmment les minents membres du jury qui ont su apporter des rponses amusantes pour chacune des participations...

 ::dehors::  (plus srieusement, a ne sert  rien d'essayer de soudoyer le jury)

----------


## beuzy

Oui on dirait qu'ils ne veulent pas tre dtrnes  ::calim2::

----------


## Auteur

j'ai encore le temps de poster ma contribution ?  ::whistle::

----------


## pcaboche

> j'ai encore le temps de poster ma contribution ?


Trop tard, le concours est clos.

Mais vu qu'on n'a pas eu de smiley de plomb cette anne, je te dcerne le smiley de plomb " titre honorifique". Voil, content ?  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Trop tard, le concours est clos.
> 
> Mais vu qu'on n'a pas eu de smiley de plomb cette anne, je te dcerne le smiley de plomb " titre honorifique". Voil, content ?


 ::calim2:: 

j'aurai prfr le smiley du retardataire

----------


## Sunchaser

> j'aurai prfr le smiley du retardataire


Oui, c'est vrai, c'est un peu dur pour le coup le smiley de plomb, non ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Hi,

@pcaboche (qui viens de poster qq rsultats):



> @Sunchaser : "Le Cri", d'Edvard Munch ?


Tout a fait, mais c'tait pour le smiley suivant que j'avais imagin cela a la base:
*(( /\ ))*

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::  Si proche du but  ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry:: 


Flicitations  tous et  CaDegenere pour sa belle victoire.
Encore une belle dition avec un Jury comme toujours  la hauteur de lvnement. Il sera dur de prendre la relve (le recherche des vidos a du prendre pas mal de temps  ::ccool:: )


A l'anne prochaine (et le premier qui me parle de Thailandais je lui colle direct un score ngatif).


@Jury : Il serait pas mal de remonter les scores finaux (smileys + bonus) en haut du poste des rsultats pour une meilleur visibilit.

----------


## minnesota

> Tout a fait, mais c'tait pour le smiley suivant que j'avais imagin cela a la base:
> *(( /\ ))*


C'est vrai que a ressemble  un tableau, mais a aurait t de toute vidence 
"la femme vue par Dominique Strauss-Kahn"  ::aie::  
et je vois bien Sofitel en acheter les droits pour en faire un pictogramme pour ses htels  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> Envoy par Sunchaser
> 
> 
> Tout a fait, mais c'tait pour le smiley suivant que j'avais imagin cela a la base:
> *(( /\ ))*
> 
> 
> C'est vrai que a ressemble  un tableau, mais a aurait t de toute vidence 
> "la femme vue par Dominique Strauss-Kahn"


a existe dj, a s'appelle "L'origine du monde", par Gustave Courbet.  ::P:  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L'Origine_du_monde

C'est vrai que a ressemble assez  a : (( /\ ))
 ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> (le recherche des vidos a du prendre pas mal de temps )


Ce qui a pris le plus de temps, c'est de faire un fichier tableur pour centraliser toutes les valuations du jury.

Pour les vidos, des fois tu sais exactement ce que tu cherches (mme si a peut prendre du temps  le trouver), et des fois c'est : "bon, l j'ai pas d'inspiration, qu'est-ce qu'il y a sur youtube ?"  ::aie:: 





> (et le premier qui me parle de Thailandais je lui colle direct un score ngatif).


Il faudrait que tu visites la Thalande un jour, c'est un trs beau pays.  ::ccool::  T'arrives avec plein de prjugs, mais une fois que tu y es, t'as plus envie de repartir.  :;): 


D'ailleurs, comme j'tais en panne d'inspiration pour les smileys, j'ai puis dans certaines lettres de l'alphabet Tha :

(( /\ )
ฆอ - ระฆัง (rakhang - cloche)

)~|
พอ - พาน (phan - coupe)

/
หอ - หีบ (hip - coffre)

Et d'autres inspirations locales :
|(*##
Drapeau de la Malaysie, avec le croissant, l'toile et les bandes rouges et blanches.

Donc pas touche aux Thalandais !





> @Jury : Il serait pas mal de remonter les scores finaux (smileys + bonus) en haut du poste des rsultats pour une meilleur visibilit.


Ouais, mais l je suis crev...

----------


## Robin56

> Et d'autres inspirations locales :
> |(*##
> Drapeau de la Malaysie, avec le croissant, l'toile et les bandes rouges et blanches.


 :8O:  Comment n'y a-t-on pas pens ? a parait vident maintenant !

----------


## beuzy

Flicitations aux gagnants

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Il faudrait que tu visites la Thalande un jour, c'est un trs beau pays.  T'arrives avec plein de prjugs, mais une fois que tu y es, t'as plus envie de repartir.


Dj fait  :8-): . J'ai mme particip  un mariage local comme co-maitre de crmonie. 
C'est effectivement un trs beau pays. Tu as des nouvelles d'ailleurs des inondations ? On en entend plus trop parler ici. Ayutthaya a pas trop souffert ? Ca serait vraiment dommage vu la beaut des monuments la bas.

(Je prcise quand mme au cas ou, que mon interpretation du smiley n'avait rien contre les Thai, c'est juste que le ^ m'a fait pens au chapeau que j'avais l bas).

----------


## CaDegenere

Merci merci !!

Dsol, vous avez donn les rsultats pendant les quelques jours o je n'ai pas touch  un pc (je n'ai pas touch  grand chose  part de l'alimentaire "liquide" pendant ces jours vous me direz...).

J'ai pas recompt, mais je vous fait entirement confiance !  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, il faut attendre la fin de l'anne pour la version 2012, ou vu que c'est commenc on peut commencer  prendre nos doses de LSD pour arriver  essayer de vous arriver  la cheville ?  ::hola::

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> Sinon, il faut attendre la fin de l'anne pour la version 2012, ou vu que c'est commenc on peut commencer  prendre nos doses de LSD pour arriver  essayer de vous arriver  la cheville ?


Initialement le concours tait lanc  la fin de l't pour des rsultat  la fin de l'anne.

----------


## Robin56

> Merci merci !!
> 
> Dsol, vous avez donn les rsultats pendant les quelques jours o je n'ai pas touch  un pc (je n'ai pas touch  grand chose  part de l'alimentaire "liquide" pendant ces jours vous me direz...).
> 
> J'ai pas recompt, mais je vous fait entirement confiance !


Je m'incline devant le grand gagnant  ::hola::

----------

